# Perfection Detailing vs Focus RS.



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Booked in for an enhancement detail.

(1 stage machine polish)

*On Arrival*
































































As you can see nothing too bad at all the owner looks after this very well.

*Bug spray*



























*
Door shuts etc cleaned with APC*



















_*Then rinsed*_




























*Thick layer of warm snow foam*










*After 5 mins or so*










*Then thoroughly rinsed*










*Washed 2BM*




























*Tardis applied to remove tar*










*Clayed with Zaino clay bar*










Very little in the way of contamination, although the lower half of the car and the back bumper especially was covered in metal fillings. So Wolfs decon gel was sparyed on the lower half of the car.

Moved inside and dried with Uber drying towel and leaf blower.



















I always struggle to capture defects on this colour so apologies for the lack of correction pics 



















Wasn't terribly bad although it did look at lot worse in the flesh, black parts were pretty swirly as always though.
































































After a bit of playing around with pad and polish combos i settled on Menz ip on a light cutting pad which done the job just fine.

Whilst I was cracking on with this Rob removed the wheels and cleaned them AS Smart Wheels.



























































































Tar removed with Tardis.



















And then G-technic C5 was applied.





































Refitted and torqued back up to there correct settings.










I was making good progress around the car with the enhancement.





































With the enhancement complete I dusted down the car ready for protection.










Doors shuts were sealed with Werkstat Prime Strong.










Paintwork prepped with Prime Acrylic and then sealed with Acrylic Jett.










Tyres dressed.










The huge ceramic black Montune exhaust tips were cleaned with IPA.










And then sealed with C5.










Finished pics as per usual no sunshine 





















































































































































































As always thanks for taking the time to look :thumb:

Neil


----------



## pritchp (Jul 22, 2010)

Looks awesome!


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

:argie:

Good job dude - Looking good


----------



## MattJ VXR (Aug 11, 2008)

Superb job, wheels have come up a real treat too :thumb:

Pity about the sun not coming out!


----------



## koksik750 (Jul 8, 2008)

Nice and shinny


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic job


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

Looks lovely Neil!
Chris


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Ooo my a lovely detailed RS!

Nice work on the car!


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Fantastic!


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Nice bit of gold shimmer in the afters. Looks nice.


----------



## ferret303 (Sep 6, 2007)

One sweet looking car


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work Neil


----------



## JasonH20URF (Mar 30, 2011)

Good work boyz Always a shame to see these without sunshine shows how much it was meant for a weekend toy


----------



## rgDetail (Jul 16, 2009)

Looks amazing :argie:


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

great job


----------



## NorthernNick (Mar 23, 2011)

nice job pal, very thorough and looks great!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks fantastic..


----------



## C13URD (Jul 8, 2011)

Stunning colour love it, fantastic job................................................:thumb:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Stunning finish guys, great products used also.

Did you find the prime pulled a little dirt from the paint after polishing?

How do you rate the Zaino Clay, i've still got some BH clay but i'm going to order some Zaino to try.


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Very nice looks great


----------



## uzi-blue (Mar 16, 2011)

Awsome job, car looks amazing :argie:


----------



## Robh (Aug 12, 2007)

I think my fave part of this detail is the wheels..

They look fantastic!


----------



## renny (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks again Neil - fantastic job as always.:thumb:

Has been tucked up in the garage until I can roll it out and take some nice shots of it in the sun - hopefully it'll make an appearance before it starts being used again!

Just need to find a way to stop marking the pesky black bits - they're sooooooo soft and look hideous in the shots you've posted.


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

pritchp said:


> Looks awesome!





Showshine said:


> :argie:
> 
> Good job dude - Looking good





MattJ VXR said:


> Superb job, wheels have come up a real treat too :thumb:
> 
> Pity about the sun not coming out!





koksik750 said:


> Nice and shinny





Scrim-1- said:


> Fantastic job





DetailMe said:


> Looks lovely Neil!
> Chris





ant_s said:


> Ooo my a lovely detailed RS!
> 
> Nice work on the car!





Bill58 said:


> Fantastic!





Beau Technique said:


> Nice bit of gold shimmer in the afters. Looks nice.





ferret303 said:


> One sweet looking car





butler2.8i said:


> Cracking work Neil





JasonH20URF said:


> Good work boyz Always a shame to see these without sunshine shows how much it was meant for a weekend toy





rgDetail said:


> Looks amazing :argie:





prokopas said:


> great job





nothernfez said:


> nice job pal, very thorough and looks great!





tonyy said:


> Looks fantastic..





C13URD said:


> Stunning colour love it, fantastic job................................................:thumb:





gally said:


> Stunning finish guys, great products used also.
> 
> Did you find the prime pulled a little dirt from the paint after polishing?
> 
> How do you rate the Zaino Clay, i've still got some BH clay but i'm going to order some Zaino to try.


Yes Prime is a great product with great cleaning abilities, Zaino is quite a nice clay pretty soft.



gb270 said:


> Very nice looks great





uzi-blue said:


> Awsome job, car looks amazing :argie:





Robh said:


> I think my fave part of this detail is the wheels..
> 
> They look fantastic!


Thanks for the comments gents :thumb:



renny said:


> Thanks again Neil - fantastic job as always.:thumb:
> 
> Has been tucked up in the garage until I can roll it out and take some nice shots of it in the sun - hopefully it'll make an appearance before it starts being used again!
> 
> Just need to find a way to stop marking the pesky black bits - they're sooooooo soft and look hideous in the shots you've posted.


No probs Lee always a pleasure mate, give us a shout when you are ready to drop of the other set of wheels and carbon bits :thumb:


----------



## si hoc (Feb 27, 2011)

perfect job mate on an awesome car


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Nice work Neil.. You should know by now that the sun doesn't come out here ..


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

cracking job :thumb:


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

dooka said:


> Nice work Neil.. You should know by now that the sun doesn't come out here ..


Tell me about it Rob its like being under a constant cloud at the moment at Earls Barton :lol:


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

Lovely work mate, enjoyed reading and viewing that, great afters too considering the sun not coming out to play, still looked great :thumb:


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

Fantastic job on a rather nice car 
I've got one job left to do...get my wheels off, you've shamed me into it after seeing how well those came up


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

i can say im sure it looks better in the flesh  pics just dont capture the UG

must say, i dont like the black exhausts!! 

hows the mountune kit for it? hopefully do mine soon


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Youve done a smashing job mate, Realy like these cars, colour is awesome too :thumb:


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

badman1972 said:


> Lovely work mate, enjoyed reading and viewing that, great afters too considering the sun not coming out to play, still looked great :thumb:


Cheers mate :thumb:



ChrisST said:


> Fantastic job on a rather nice car
> I've got one job left to do...get my wheels off, you've shamed me into it after seeing how well those came up


It is well worth doing with these wheels mate as they are a PITA to keep clean as I'm sure you know, C5 makes it much easier though :thumb:



ianFRST said:


> i can say im sure it looks better in the flesh  pics just dont capture the UG
> 
> must say, i dont like the black exhausts!!
> 
> hows the mountune kit for it? hopefully do mine soon


Thanks buddy, yeah its not an easy colour to photograph. Cant comment on the Montune upgrade as not been out in the car since the customer has had it done, but I suspect its pretty impressive :driver:



ITHAQVA said:


> Youve done a smashing job mate, Realy like these cars, colour is awesome too :thumb:


Cheers fella


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Grrrrreat job guys :thumb:


----------



## glo (Feb 8, 2011)

Quality job, cant beat a detailed RS. Good job


----------



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

stunning work. i like the idea of using a duster to wipe it down after polishing.


----------



## renny (Aug 31, 2009)

ianFRST said:


> i can say im sure it looks better in the flesh  pics just dont capture the UG
> 
> must say, i dont like the black exhausts!!
> 
> hows the mountune kit for it? hopefully do mine soon


You're absolutely right, it's so hard to capture the UG in photo's and it's only when the sun's out that it comes into it's own.

The same can be said for the ceramic black exhaust, IMHO they look better in the flesh and a little more subtle than most big exhaust upgrades.

As for the MP350 upgrade, well worth it - particularly if you value the warranty but want a little more power.

Back on topic.................. :thumb:


----------



## Razorback (Jul 25, 2011)

perfect..


----------



## renny (Aug 31, 2009)

Well the sun actually came out today just after I'd finished drying the car. Here is a picture of it just after drying, BEFORE any bling has been added......

Sorry not the best picture and not sure how to get it attached instead of having to open it?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

looks good. you need to upload pics via imageshack or photobucket


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

This colour is really growing on me the more i see it... at first i thought it was a bit to in yer face. granted if you had an RS you'd want to be noticed but i didnt think the green was the right colour. Now i've seen it more and up close i've gone full circle on it... the changes of shade in it are awesome and when looking like this its got to be the best colour for the RS...

Looks superb guys... quality work :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking job, I really love these in this colour.


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice work lads!:thumb:


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Demetri said:


> Grrrrreat job guys :thumb:





glo said:


> Quality job, cant beat a detailed RS. Good job





rsdan1984 said:


> stunning work. i like the idea of using a duster to wipe it down after polishing.





Razorback said:


> perfect..


Thanks chaps :thumb:



renny said:


> Well the sun actually came out today just after I'd finished drying the car. Here is a picture of it just after drying, BEFORE any bling has been added......
> 
> Sorry not the best picture and not sure how to get it attached instead of having to open it?


Still looking good Lee 

Yeah open a photobucket account mate :thumb:



-Kev- said:


> looks good. you need to upload pics via imageshack or photobucket


Thanks Kev :thumb:



n_d_fox said:


> This colour is really growing on me the more i see it... at first i thought it was a bit to in yer face. granted if you had an RS you'd want to be noticed but i didnt think the green was the right colour. Now i've seen it more and up close i've gone full circle on it... the changes of shade in it are awesome and when looking like this its got to be the best colour for the RS...
> 
> Looks superb guys... quality work :thumb:





DMH-01 said:


> Cracking job, I really love these in this colour.





scooby73 said:


> Nice work lads!:thumb:


Thanks chaps, totally agree not many cars could get away with being this colour but the RS Focus seems to do a pretty good job of it.

Neil


----------

